
Show HN: HN Status Page in the style of HN with detailed metrics - corben
https://hn.hund.io/
======
stonogo
I guess I'm used to nearly a megabyte of javascript coming over the network,
but...

Four embedded fonts? Just to get the character ⓘ and a checkmark, both of
which are just regular unicode characters that these font files mis-encode?

Does anyone even look at anything any more?

~~~
corben
Most of the fonts loaded are variations of Open Sans, which are used
throughout the pages. We'll look into improving the degradation when the icon
font loads; it's just the Octicon font set. Thanks for pointing this out.

~~~
sp332
Instead of using Octicon, you could use the Unicode characters for circle-i
U+24D8, checkmark U+2713, and calendar U+1F4C5.

------
HoyaSaxa
Hi Corben - I like the marketing angle! Just some feedback from a potential
customer. I wouldn't use hund.io today because of this: "Our self-healing
infrastructure is distributed across multiple AWS regions and availability
zones. We run critical services in in."

I want my monitoring service and status page to have 0% overlap with my
infrastructure because we all know that cloud providers sometimes have global
downtime. It would be awesome if you could let users decide which cloud
platform their service was hosted on: Azure, GCP, AWS, DO, etc.

Besides that the product looks great! And there is definitely a need for a
combined monitoring / status page service!

On a side note, can you talk a bit about how you've approached the design
theming/customization feature?

~~~
corben
Thanks! We understand that it's important for monitoring and status page's to
be distributed, and separate from your infrastructure. That said, our
application is designed to be highly-available at all levels. With our
enterprise plan, we are capable of hosting on different infrastructure.

The design customization allows uploading brand images, and gives full CSS
customization as well as custom HTML. More about the customization can be
found in our knowledge base here:
[https://hund.io/help/documentation/customization](https://hund.io/help/documentation/customization).
We also plan on providing support for "page fixtures" to allow rearranging and
changing how the information on the page is presented. You can see a little
more on them in our roadmap here: [https://trello.com/c/HeHVXFkQ/84-page-
fixtures](https://trello.com/c/HeHVXFkQ/84-page-fixtures)

------
pkamb
How about a Status/Issues page in the style of the Hacker News or Reddit
homepage?

Each link is an issue you should fix with your site, or a TODO item you could
finish, or a bug report, or a chart of some site data. Automatically generated
and refreshed to keep the addictive fresh content factor high. Comments from
your coworkers. Trick you into doing work rather than surfing HN.

------
cdiamand
Wow, this looks great!

What kind of event will trigger something showing up in the "Recent History"
section?

~~~
corben
Thanks! The recent history is populated by automated status changes (i.e.
outages and degradations) and manually created issues. Status changes are
automated via watchdogs, which support a variety of integrations, including
our own built-in monitoring solution that provides both the statuses and
metrics you see here. For an example, take a look at
[https://status.sherlock.stanford.edu](https://status.sherlock.stanford.edu).

------
kevincox
It appears that a lot of the links aren't real links. I tried to open them in
a new tab and it also navigated the current tab.

------
stinos
Pretty nice but the scaling for the "Website TCP Connection Time" graph seems
off: average time seem to be in the mSec range but scale max is 100 so you
just see a nearly flat line at 0.

------
z3t4
What are you using to generate those svg graphs ?

~~~
corben
A very modified dimple.js: [http://dimplejs.org/](http://dimplejs.org/) We
plan on making our own library with improved rendering speeds and extended
functionality.

------
kawsper
Looks cool, sadly they charge $70 for password protection, else I would
consider it.

~~~
CapacitorSet
I think you commented on the wrong post?

~~~
PuffinBlue
Not according to the pricing page?

[https://hund.io/pricing#calculator](https://hund.io/pricing#calculator)

------
lousken
doesn't load, not a really great status page then

